# High Mileage Phaetons



## 04phaeton (Feb 19, 2009)

My extended warranty ended about 20,000km ago and I'm at just under 210,000 km (owned it since 70,000km). 

The biggest fear people who own Phaetons have had is what the cost would be out of warranty.

The only problems I've had out of warranty so far is:

- rear left wheel bearing replaced $300 + installation
- one of the power steering pipes in front of front driver side wheel corroded and was leaking power steering fluid - $300 for the part + installation

That's it.

I'm just about to do my 2nd timing belt change (+water pump, thermostat, etc).

I'd like to run this car as long as I can (if I can get between 300-400k, I'd be very happy)

Who else has this much or more mileage and what have the repairs been like out of warranty?


----------



## JA Dub (May 18, 2010)

*Mine has 152K plastic parts are breaking FAST*

I have 152K and most the small plastic parts are breaking. Example- glove box opener button broke last week ($325 ordered part not in), headlight washer door cracked and stays out, door panel cracked at bottom on passenger front door, fuse box cover pulling away from plastic base, steering wheel makes a few loud clunks sometime when I turn the car off and the steering wheel is going in and up, exterior paint is changing colors in a few places, trim at door bottoms is rusting AGAIN, trip meter resets on its own sometimes (the trip meter in the Trip Data screen). One went cover does not close, will repair just haven't had time.

repairs out of warranty:
Window regulator $875 at independent shop.
1 fuel pump replace (the car has 2) $1,250.
A/C service $225, stealership added freon and said "normal use" although I paid for A/C maintenance and oil change 2 month earlier. I call this repair because I paid for normal maintenance 2 months earlier on A/C and it wasn't cooling so had to bring back to stealership and pay $225.
Steering column short that stranded me with the dreaded red "Steering Fault Workshop!" $80 rewire by independent shop.

Runs great, I'll be replacing the front wheel bearings next week. Will post, saw a post of a picture of one but no details on replacement. 

The only thing that has disappointed me on the car is the heater or should I say the lack of a heater. Leather is in great shape, dash in great shape. All the plastic parts that are breaking are 7 years old. In dog years that is 49years.


----------



## rushcoil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have 88K... guess that is high mileage... only worried about very, very rare occurrence of slippage from 1st to 2nd... I think it may be computer hiccup and not dreaded transmission failure... Also replaced one mirror lamp... will replace the front bumper due to all of the stress fractures soon. Some interior pieces could use a change. The driver leather seat does show wear. None of the other seats show wear. The sunroof button, you must pull it down and turn it (this seems pretty common). The headlight blaster covers stay out sometimes. This is all really common stuff. One strut apparently failed (from previous owner) but I have no idea if the others were replaced (as they were supposed to be) because she had it done at an Audi dealer...

Electronic demons, but I've made peace with them. It is a quirky car, electronics wise. It doesn't bother me. Turn it off and on, and most of that goes away.

Otherwise, a dream. Fun taking out little roadsters in a car that weighs 2 times as much as them.


----------



## 04phaeton (Feb 19, 2009)

I just hit 220,000 km.

Is there no one else in this forum with high mileage on their Phaeton?

I'd really like to know if anyone else has this much or much more mileage to know what to expect.

I'm about to do another set of front brake pads and the rear sway bar is corroded so I'm replacing that as well. Also, a reverse switch just went (lights don't come on when backing up).


----------



## planeadam (Nov 26, 2011)

I've recently hit 115,000 miles, and these are the repairs that come to mind (car purchased at 60k):

Every once in a while the right headlight would go out (replaced wires & housing)
Left rear wheel bearing
Right rear wheel bearing about 5k miles later
Glovebox pushbutton rubber coating came off, purely cosmetic
One of the rear cupholders broke (rear bench, not bucket seats)
Ride height computer failed
Rear height sensor failed (seems due to water/dirt ruining it)


----------



## thePiper (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi,

I sold my first Phaeton, a 3.0 diesel from March 2005 with 225.000 kms on the clock 4 months ago (bought with 105.000 kms).

I had to replace the xenons, brake discs + pads, tyres and needed a new left hand side battery (of course). Nothing else had gone wrong on the car. The xenons I blamed on them being more or less first generation xenon technology. Everything worked, nothing was rattly. Only the leather from the driver's seat was getting a bit worn (light grey coming through).

Currently my 2009 V8 LWB 4-seater (bought with 25.000 kms) has 63.000 kms on it (I drive approx. 50.000 kms/ year). The 60.000 km service meant new filters, topping up a bit of oil and window fluid. Everything else is perfect. Yet I feel the overal quality is not as good as in the old car. Strange, but I feel the are a bit more small noises when hitting a small imperfection in the road.

Anyway, all was well with the high mileage vehicle.

Cheers,
Stephen


----------



## Kenny G (Nov 8, 2010)

I have 125000miles which is over 200K and so far most of the issues have been minor. I did a timing belt and a window regulator. I am currently waiting for variable intake actuator arms which failed but she still runs ok just a little slow off the line. Breaks too, I am cheap and don't have a lot of disposable cash so I didn't replace the rotors and so far alls well I guess next time I will have to. I had a mystery A/C fault which went away so wondering if that one decides to come back to life, it was during a heat wave and a couple of instances after a stop and restart the A/C wouldn't come out of the vents but I could feel a little in the back seat? Its been months now since the last incedent!

Ken
:wave:


----------



## Fratrick (Jan 23, 2009)

*miles*

Wow, didn't realize mileage was so universally low for everyone. I have 124k coming up on 125 but I have been using it as a daily driver the past 9 months. I have recently bought another car for a daily driver,so I'll only be driving the Phaeton on the weekends now. Looks like I'm in 3rd place on mileage!


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

121,000 miles which is 193,000 km. All following figures in miles 

Tyres, tyres, tyres. 

Front disks and pads replaced at 60,000 and 120,000. 
Bushes on track rod thing replaced at 50,000. 

Tyre Pressure monitoring system replaced at least three times but now works a dream. 
Boot wiring replaced once at 50,000 
Hydraulic/Electric control unit for boot replaced at 118,000 
All valves replaced at 40,000 
All doors replaced at 118,000 
Clip on central storage bin broke and replaced at 40,000 miles 
Cupholder broke (pin retainer plastic) so now has only two cup supports 
Plastic covers for bit on seatbelts where stitched at buckle all fell off for driver. 

Leather wheel now looking worn, drivers seat noticeably worn. 

Other than that nothing wrong with it 

It has never let me down, never hinted at letting me down, is a dream to drive, is awesome in the snow. Is awesome at lugging vast amounts of stuff. I still really love it. 

Dave


----------



## OliverG (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Dave 
Pls can you explain why all doors were replaced at 118,000 
cheers 
Oliver


----------



## solar2004 (Oct 25, 2010)

*high mileage*

I have a 2004 W12 in UK, has now 166,000 miles, or 266,000km. It is great, but have had some problems. I got the car about 18 months ago, and it has always had the check engine light on. The alternator failed, which is an engine out job. This happened within 5 months of purchase, so I took it back to the non-franchise Bentley specialist that sold it, and he paid half the repair. I got the car at about 120,000 miles, with history, which means I could see the previous owner had a lot of things done to the car, including a new gearbox just before he sold it, which was very expensive. I think I can see some comments from him on this forum, moaning about it, and complaining that the car must have been worth more in parts than what he was offered for it... Anyway, I took the car to a VW main agent for a service last October, and they said it needed another gearbox. Before I could scream at them, they said that they had ordered it and that it would be covered by product warranty as the car had had one recently... Was very pleased with that. It goes back for another service soon, and I know it will need a left hand water pump, brakes and various other bits and pieces. I expect the whole bill for the October November service will have been about $25,000 of which I was charged about $4,000. I will always go to the franchise dealer from now on. Check engine light still on despite changing the sensors, maybe is a catalyst... but I don't care about that as the exhaust gas is clean.


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

app. 90,000 miles, besides the struts (3/4 paid by vw) a minor oil leak at the pan gasket; rear bearings, some control arm bushings, a window regulator, a cracked wheel (found a used oe on car-parts.com 1/4 cost of new), a door latch and a starter (that was a problem getting to on a w12 and a tad costly). some unrepaired iems i live with include the tpms (or the tire premenstral syndome as i call it), a headlight washer door that likes to stay open, the keyless entry failed, and a check engine light. the cel was diagnosed as an o2 sensor, but the car runs great. my real problem with the cel will be when emissions inspection comes, as it will not pass with the cel on. i have eased up on driving her, using my 05 a8 instead (is that "out of the frying pan into the fire"?) and as i have disabled plates and if you drive less than 5000 miles a year in md one is exempt from emission inspection there is hope i can get by without an expensive 02 sensor replacement.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> calmone: TPMS = tire premenstral syndome


 I love that! How true. Mine must be too old for that now, it's working fine.  



> solar2004: my real problem with the cel will be when emissions inspection comes, as it will not pass with the cel on


 I believe sometimes you can clear it using VCDS immediately before the test (in the parking lot?) and it might stay off for the duration... 

Chris


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Paximus said:


> I believe sometimes you can clear it using VCDS immediately before the test (in the parking lot?) and it might stay off for the duration...


 All 8 readiness bits then will be reset to 1 and a new procedure to set the readiness will be started automatically. The CEL will probably stay off for some time, but will light up again when not all conditions for readiness are met. 

Willem


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

OliverG said:


> Hi Dave
> Pls can you explain why all doors were replaced at 118,000
> cheers
> Oliver


 It's the corrosion thing. Steel door frames and aluminium skins. There is lock stock and barrel on another thread. All covered by corrosion/pain warranty. 

If we are including broken wheels - I have Omanyts and must have broken at least 4 but don't blame the car for it. The roads I use are shocking andthe wheels don't have enough rubber. At 60,000 miles I broke one and needed four tyres. I was going to change to 18s but was also thinking about exchanging. Wish I had got four new 18s as have broke at least two more since then. 

Dave


----------



## NDJoe (Apr 30, 2012)

*Curious....and worried*



planeadam said:


> I've recently hit 115,000 miles, and these are the repairs that come to mind (car purchased at 60k):
> 
> Every once in a while the right headlight would go out (replaced wires & housing)
> Left rear wheel bearing
> ...


 
How much did these little items cost? I'm about to buy an '04 and I'm getting cold feet. I don't want to be paying $1000+ a month for little, and BIG, service items! 

Any advice or commenst are welcome from anybody. 

Joe


----------



## Tully Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing cheap $ wise when it comes to repairs. So far a pretty solid car considering it's age . A warranty is a must in my book.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree, there's no such thing as a cheap repair on a Phaeton, even the "simple" things tend to be pricey. That's not too dissimilar to most modern cars though, especially at the luxury end of the market. 

For an '04, the first thing I'd do would be to look very carefully at the service records and see what's already been done. Check when the following items were changed or fixed: batteries, TPMS sensors, TPMS controller (if it wasn't changed, it probably will be at some point), the wires under the retractable steering column (won't be a problem if the car was run without using the steering retraction function), a/c flap motor, front window motors, rear speaker wires, headlight bulbs. There are probably other "typical" failure points that I can't remember. For consumable items, the brakes are relatively expensive if you have them done by a dealer, so check when the front rotors (in particular) were last changed. The other potentially expensive area to look at is the suspension bushings, considered a consumable but very pricey to change.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Michael (PanEuropean) once said that maintenance costs were proportional to the vehicle's list price, or something to that effect. 

This does seem to apply to the £75,000 Phaeton. But on the other hand, it does feature in the lists of most reliable cars and has high customer satisfaction. 

I don't know whether a similar high-spec S-Class or A8 would be much different. And the almost identical Bentley Continental probably has double the maintenance charges. 

Chris


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

To quote May issue of Top Gear magazine for new cars in the UK....."the best used car on the market" 

Stefan


----------



## Bladerunnertm (Feb 15, 2011)

*Mine has 120k miles from 2007*

4 sets of tyres (£900 for 4 x 19" Pirelli Zero Ross XL) 
2 complete brakes sets (discs and pads) since new. 
Replaced Bi-Xenons at 3 years, now due again. 
2 Refurbed buckelled (pothole) and cracked Omanyt 19" Alloys, 4 reground and polished out kurb damage. 
1 x Front nearside wishbone. (big pothole). 
Replaced manifold runners (expensive due to labour time 7 hours). 
Replaced driver-side black gloss pillar, due to stone chip. 
Replaced CD multichanger. 
3 doors replaced due to corrosion near bottom, where water collects. A new trim design helps to reduce this I'm told. 
New diesel injectors (misfuelling error  ) 

I'd have to go through my service receipts to get a full list. 

Despite the troubles, I'm happy with my Phaeton. Its doing ok considering my mileage.


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

my mileage currently stands at 110,000 for 6 year old car. 
I didn't buy new so can't say what previous owner had done except to say before i brought it i checked with VW who advised me that no warranty work had been done except for all 4 doors for corrosion and service receipts show no replacement parts other than normal wear and tear items. 

Since i've had the car and covered 40,000 miles in 2 years it's had rear doors done again for corrosion. 
New left hand side battery. 
one full set of brake pads and discs 
one set of tyres and due another set in about 3,000 miles. I use Khumo Ecsta, £600.00 for 4. 
one service. 
wheel alignment and freeing of seized tie rod end. 
Replacement of lower door trim due to corrosion. 
Omanyt wheels (4)refurbed due to curb damage and brake dust damage. 

Not had to top up oil between services. 
Sails through MOT. 

Overall considering the mileage and age of the car i think this more than acceptable. 

Stefan


----------



## rjm0831 (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought it would be helpful to contribute information to this thread regarding a high mileage 2004 Phaeton I recently happened upon that was for sale here in the Twin Cities of Minneapolis-St. Paul, Minnesota. This car was in very good running condition and has been very well maintained. I was able to get maintenance records for it covering well over 100,000 intermittent miles of use. The car has 170,000 miles on its odometer. 

As a testament to the resilience, stamina, and longevity inherent in this marvel of engineering, no major malfunctions have ever been reported for this car. A timing chain was recently and routinely replaced along with the water pump (just because it made sense to do so during the timing chain replacement process). This was the second timing chain with the first having been changed out at around 90,000. Here, too, the chain was replaced proactively. 

Normal wear and tear items like tires, pads and rotors have been routinely replaced. Mobil 1Ô oil changes have occurred every 10,000 miles without fail. I noted a window regulator replacement, but just the one over all those many miles. The car was purchased and used by a realtor who averaged 15,000 -20,000 miles annually over 8 years of ownership. 

A surprising fact about this car is that the lion’s share of the repairs and regular maintenance has been handled by . . . a local area Buick GMC dealer! The owner’s son is the Buick store’s service manager who has lovingly cared for his dad’s car since it was purchased at 15,000 miles. Only on rare occasions did he ever use a nearby VW dealer and only to help diagnose issues relating to sensors and other more involved mechanical and electronic problems. In computing the average annual expense to maintain the car, I came up with $2,000 US or ten cents a mile. Realistically, I could double that number to account for labor (which to the owner was essentially free), and I still would not feel bad that it cost twenty cents a mile to maintain a Phaeton. 

The interior is surprisingly clean and free of wear. A very small strip of piping on the driver’s seatback is frayed from years of egress. Beyond this, there are no cracks or other damage to the seats front or rear. Interior trim pieces, knobs, and buttons all appear to be in very good working order. The cup holder covers are missing. That’s really the extent of interior flaws. 

The exterior, while not pristine, is actually in darn nice shape with no accidents ever reported. The paint shows no signs of peeling or blistering anywhere. Only a handful of minor scratches are apparent. No door dings either. Some flaking is occurring on the bumper panel below the headlight lens on the passenger side. And there’s one particularly bad set of scratches on the hood. I’m not sure how those could easily be made to disappear without possibly repainting the entire hood. There’s bowing in a couple of the lower exterior plastic panels on the doors which I hopefully can get replaced or do it myself. 

The standard Phaeton wheels are in decent shape with minor scrapes along the outer edges likely from contact with curbs. Again, considering the age of this vehicle and its associated miles, overall it is in truly great shape. 

Having been a member of this highly informative and distinctly passionate forum since September of 2009, I’ve purposely stayed in the background because I was missing that one true element of club membership that many of you have; ownership of a Phaeton. As of this week however, my status has changed. I am now the proud owner of a 2004 Coucou Gray and Anthracite Phaeton. It was nigh unto impossible for me to resist this well cared for machine despite the high miles. When it was all said and done, I paid $6,700 US (plus sales tax) for this raving beauty of an automobile. 

While owning a Phaeton won’t automatically erase the fact that I am still a novitiate, real knowledge and know-how will now come ever more quickly. I will say, though, that contributors to this forum have helped open my eyes over the years to the incomparable nature of the Phaeton with nearly every post. And, since I am aspiring to craft a book about the Phaeton (which I announced in the forum late last year to be titled, “Masterstroke: The Fall and Rise of the Volkswagen Phaeton”), I will feel much more the true artist who has a live model from which to paint a glowing portrait of the most timeless and uniquely hand-crafted car ever built.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

rjm0831 said:


> A timing chain was recently and routinely replaced along with the water pump (just because it made sense to do so during the timing chain replacement process). This was the second timing chain with the first having been changed out at around 90,000. Here, too, the chain was replaced proactively.


 rjm: 

First of all congrats on your new ride. Phaetons do seem to age very gracefully and for $6700 what have you got to lose? A well-maintained Phaeton, like yours, is a much better bet than a poorly maintained one with lower miles. 

In the future you may want to include in your signature or profile, the year and engine type for your Phaeton. I was a bit confused by your comments about routinely replacing the _*timing chain*_. The W12 has a timing chain which is normally not replaced and lasts the life of the engine. However, the V8 engine does have a timing belt with a recommended replacement interval of 80k miles. I surmise you have a V8 with a belt and not a chain. 

Happy motoring. 

I can't qualify for any high mileage awards, as I only have 80k miles on mine. I bought it as a CPO, 5 plus years ago and it had all service records. It has been pretty trouble-free but has had 2 costly repairs. The most significant was a transmission replacement and the other was significant work on HVAC flap motors and controller. All of this was done under the CPO warranty.  My out of pocket costs in the 5 years has been scheduled maintenance, one set of tires, 2 batteries, and one cooling hose. I do not have any current or impending issues with the car other than an initial squacking noise from the left front suspension that goes away after driving a mile. It is nonexistent if I drive the car daily and is worse if it sits a bit between outings. One day I'll try figuring out exactly which component(s) is(are) a problem but I'm not overly concerned at this point. 

Jim X


----------



## rjm0831 (Sep 19, 2009)

Jim: 

Thanks so much for your detailed reply. And thank you for clearing the air regarding the timing belt vs. timing chain. I do, indeed, have a V8. I'm happy to hear that your two major repairs were covered by the CPO warranty. I've heard more than once via this forum that a tranny can run as high as $10K. 

Here's hoping that you can put another 80K miles on yours with no major issues. For my part, I plan to make the Phaeton my daily driver. I drive a lowly 20 miles per day so I'll keep it moving but the miles will pile up slowly. I'm in sales but I have access to company vehicles for any extended trips. 

I'll update my profile to include the "new" addition. Thanks again for your kind words! 

Ron


----------



## PhaetonV10-EST (Nov 5, 2011)

I have 210k km on the clock and last 70k of it is mine.
So far i have repaired the transmission, webasto, steering column wires, changed the battery x2, wheel bearing x2.
Now its time for front axle - going to change all control arms etc togethern for a better result.
And of course oil and filter changes + new set of winter and summer tyres.
Some electrical issues come with every Phaeton i guess.

Silver


----------



## lauchiemb (May 10, 2013)

*Uk*

I'd just thought that I would add to this discussion from the UK. 
We have a Phaeton that we have owned for 4 years. We bought it at 49K miles and it is now on 135K miles.
We get it serviced at an independent VW local garage that has a 'trained' Phaeton technician. We get it serviced there when the light comes on on the dashboard and MOT'd there every year.
Other than tyres and brake pads (less often than previous vehicle - Jaguar X-Type) the following things have gone wrong/been repaired :

Lightbulbs x3 in front headlights. Priced at £1.90 each. 
Screen wash jets needed cleaned out due to being blocked. £20 labour.
Cable from rear lights to main body of the car became loose. Free repair.
The small cubby for the rear passengers based in the front arm rest broke off when removing luggage.

When we bought it I found out that the motors that close the front vents were faulty and all six (!) needed replaced. I haven't bothered with that. £690 quoted by main VW dealer.

When we get the car vacuumed inside it looks like new. No wearing visible on the seats, carpets or dashboard. We have two kids (4+2) in the back throwing food, drinks, milkshakes etc too!

Externally one of the chrome strips have come off from passengers door handle and there is some bubbling of paint work.

This car has behaved impeccably over the past four years. Brilliant.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for the contribution report on real-world use of the car!

It seems unlikely that all six vent motors would fail, so perhaps there is another explanation should you ever feel it needs investigation.

Chris


----------



## awolf (Feb 16, 2010)

*Timing Belt Replacement?*

Hi all. Coming up on 100,000 miles on a 2004 V8. Car still drives like a dream... last time at 80,000 dealer in Spring Valley NY recommended replacement of timing belt. As I recall if was mostly labor, $1,500. I said pass. They showed me a VW AMerica service matrix with an X on this at 80,000. Any experience or comments about this? 

Also CD changer identifies all CDs as defective and will not eject them. Any thoughts? 

Lastly sometimes seat control will now allow seats to go in reverse or forward. ??? 

Thanks


----------



## awolf (Feb 16, 2010)

*timing belt Replacement?*

Hi Jim. You wrote: the V8 engine does have a timing belt with a recommended replacement interval of 80k miles. I surmise you have a V8 with a belt and not a chain. 

Can I assume that this is recommended as the rubber degrades? Should it cost four figures to replace? 

Thanks


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Using aftermarket parts, you can do the timing belt for


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

awolf said:


> Hi Jim. You wrote: the V8 engine does have a timing belt with a recommended replacement interval of 80k miles. I surmise you have a V8 with a belt and not a chain.
> 
> Can I assume that this is recommended as the rubber degrades? Should it cost four figures to replace?
> 
> Thanks


Awolf:

Yes - i have a V8 Phaeton and I also have a Touareg with essentially the same V8. Josh already has let you know about the DIY option, approximately $500 on parts and maybe a day of labor. However, DIY on this project may be out of your comfort zone and if so, you'll have to decide who you want to do it. I had my timing belt service on my Phaeton done by my local VW dealer during replacement of my transmission under warranty. I think I paid about $1700. However, I recently had the timing belt service done on my Touareg. In the process I got a quote for $2150 from the same VW dealer. I thought that was a bit excessive and knew I could get a timing belt kit including more components than VW normally replaces for about $450. So I approached a local independent mechanic that came highly recommended by several reliable sources about his willingness to do the job on a labor only basis. His labor rate is $75/hr. and he came back with a quote of $525. So for less than $1000 I had a new belt, water pump, thermostat, G12 coolant, idlers etc. So the point is that there are options depending on what you are comfortable with. 

Good luck in your decision.

Jim X


----------



## awolf (Feb 16, 2010)

*RE Timing Belt on Phaeton*

Thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------



## PhaetonDougTX (Apr 1, 2011)

*109,000 and counting!!*

I posted this elsewhere on this site also, but when I figured it would be pertinent here:

Ok, take a potty break, this is a long one!

Bought my 2004 V8 silver/black in April 2011 with 92K miles, and I now have about 109,000 miles on it.
Thank goodness for VW PCC and a good extended warranty (Vehicle One) that paid for over $15K in repairs!

I've had the following done:

Replaced entire air suspension system last year - mostly covered by VW.
Replaced entire navigation/lcd screen/computer, steering column with steering wheel adjustment motor, driver's side door seal, and moonroof switch 2 years ago.
Brakes serviced last year and ceramic pads added.
Added Gruven Parts 4.2L V8 Aluminum Intake Manifold Linkage Arms (replaced plastic ones)
Added matching eucalyptus wood cup holder trim/covers.
Added Dice iPod integration (a MUST have).

Need to do these (any helpful guidance is GREATLY appreciated):
Replace NAV CD player - likely under my extended warranty (Luxury Electronics option). It recently starting ejecting the CD and won't recognize any of them.
Look into the "Check Light" warning even though all the lights seem to be working correctly.
Look into mysterious groaning that "seems" to come from steering pump (maybe CV Joints/boots) that only happens in cold weather and only when driving slow when turning the steering wheel.
Repair both rear quarter window sun shades. The metal "ribs" have started to come away from the netting.
Repaint some slight pealing on the roof above driver's door in the "rain gutter". It's about a 4 inch by 1/2 inch strip.

All this being said - and even though it's got more miles by far than any car I've ever owned - this is also my most favorite car over all other luxury cars I've owned:
2007 MB R350 (wife's car)
2006 Audi A6
2004 Audi Allroad
2000 Volvo S80 T6
1998 Volvo S80 GLT
1996 Infiniti Q45
1994 Infiniti Q45

I hope all this info helps anyone else with (or looking at) a higher miles Phaeton.
Do Phaetons with higher miles need extra care and feeding? Yes.
Is it worth it? Yes! It's an amazing car - and I just have a "base" V8! I can't even imagine how awesome a newer, lower miles, W12 with the DSP sound system would be. Mmmmm....


----------



## awolf (Feb 16, 2010)

*iPOD integration*

Hi-how did you do this? I had a wire connected to my FM radio channel 89.1 for music--thats all. Is there something better? 

My information on the dash board is also starting to show as 0s... mph, etc. 

Still looking for a mechanic to replace timing belt. If anyone is aware of reliable independent who wont charge a fortune in Fairfield County CT referral would be appreciated. 

Cannot help on other items... thanks 

Gotta love these specimens of German engineering in Dresden. 

Thanks all.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I was going well for ages. Bought car with 75k miles on it in 2010. Now has 90k.

Had new coils when I bought it (VW replacement programme) and the odd light bulb. Bought 2 year service plan inc MOTs and that was a really good deal for £349.

Then a few months ago, the wiring harness in the boot broke when the car was being serviced so it was replaced. 
Then I went to have new brake pads fitted....
"Oh it needs two new front discs."
"Oh, OK."
"Oh the calliper on the passenger side front wheel is jammed and we'll have to get one from Germany."
"Ahhh..."
"That be £1100 then". 
"Ahhh..."

The joys of Phaeton ownership..

Tim


----------



## awolf (Feb 16, 2010)

*Beware of this independent/seat motor/window repair issues*

I brought my 105k 2004 Phaeton V8 to local independent ("AUTOTECH SERVICE" IN STAMFORD--HANDLE WITH CARE) . Paid $1400 to replace timing belt. I got the used parts from them but they might have been from another engine... they quoted fixing a loose passenger front window $1200, and similar amount for a driver seat that did not tilt anymore... seemed way too much. I hunted around and found another independent who fixed the window for $250 plus $320 for regulator, and discovered a loose wire causing the seat motor not to work--$80.. . they said 90% of issues with seats loose wires FYI.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

You put used parts on for a timing belt change???


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

invisiblewave said:


> You put used parts on for a timing belt change???


I took it that he received the used parts that were replaced from his timing belt change.

Cantrell


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

2007 3.0 LWB only 35k miles from new. Only issue to date going from the history is centre air vent cover motor. Let's hope I can get to the hi miles you guys are showing without to many issues. I'm quite easy on the car when I drive it but who knows what will happen.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Most Phaetons are barely run in at 100k, once the suspension bushes have been changed and lakes avoided... 










image via autoscout24.de


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I moved recently, from Surrey to Yorkshire. We bought www.lowcostamill.co.uk  which is keeping us busy. However I kept the day job in Surrey so I am a weekly commuter clocking circa 600 miles/trip. I leave just after 4am (inlcuding in todays storms) and get to my desk about 9am give or take 10-minutes. 

Phaeton is therefore adding miles at a rate of roughly 2,500/month. Stands at 153,000 as of this morning.

In the last 30,000 I have cracked and had repaired two wheels, replaced the tires, had it serviced, had the tracking done. They couldn't get the tracking quite right as one of the nuts wouldn't budge enough.It now wants a new set of front brakes (2nd replacement set, all done roughly 50,000 miles).

The car continues to be load lugging dream. I even managed to fit a Husqvarna snow blower on the rear seat, followed a week later by a MTD wheeled leaf sucker. 

I still love it - even though the long term average is circa 30mph and therefore I have spent 5,000 hours driving in it (150,000/30), plus other time spent waiting, working and chattign other Phaeton owners! Just worked out I have spent nearly 30 weeks in the car over the last 7 years. wonder how many times I have had breakfast, lunch or dinner in it!


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I too put circa 600 miles a week on mine, bought it end of Feb on 71k now approaching 88k. Up to now is cost me for a new butterfly valve, a remap a service package and some tyres. So only one bill for anything other than consumables. 

I usually keep a car for 4-5 years so I should just see the car side of 200k hopefully!


----------



## solar2004 (Oct 25, 2010)

*high mileage*

My 2004 car now at 194,000 miles, or 310,000km... the doors were done last year, and the VW dealer picked up a large proportion on the 12 year bodywork warranty, despite the small print being 12 years or 60,000 miles.... so I was quite pleased with that. It needs another service now, which will also be expensive. The main vent in the dash around the clock has failed, which annoys me. check engine light still on.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*137k*

I bought my 05 Phaeton V8 in March 2013 with 128k. There were no service records and just the regular maintainance done on the car. My local VW dealer in the Woodlands was kind enough to pull the records. 

I purchased an extended warrantee from PWI fir $1100.00. This ends in a March 2014. 

So far I have:
-replaced the timing belt (under the PWI warrantee) paid for othe seals while doing the belt -local guy 
-replaced all the cracked dash trim
-front right tire, wearing funny
-front end alignment 
-front upper control arms and sways (both sides), with Transmisdion pan leak. $800.00 local guy
-replaced right rear small window retracting screen 
-working today on repairing trunk wire housing plastic
-replaced rear cup holder
-headlights starting yo discolor, tried sanding and cleaning them, but that did very little.
-replaced trunk module 
-replaced trunk locking mecanism 
-need to repair right headlight washer door
-the big one was the transmission. The complete job was $5000. PWI covered 4100.00. 

The car looks great, as I have updated the steering wheel to wood along with the grab handles. The paint looks like a 7 out 10, but I think a full wax will take care of that. The leather looks fantastic for its age.

Overall this daily driver with137k is about an 8 out of 10.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you have details of how you got the rear cupholder out?


----------



## SolusNonSum (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry Guys, don't mean to resurrect an old thread. 

So, web surfing just to see what Phaetons are being sold for today I came across this listing *here*. Not sure how long this link will be up but It is 2004 V8 with 200,696 miles. Looks very clean too. There is a "clean" car fax history report with the listing as well. It was first owned by a leasing company for a year and 3 months and then owned by an individual for 7 years and 10 months. My Phaeton is a bit below 83,000 miles and the more it climbs in miles the more I pray that it continues to hold together, "knocking on wood" (an american expression). This Phaeton is proof that the Phaeton can make it 200,000 miles and beyond if continued with proper TLC for it and the wealth of knowledge on this forum.

- Solus -


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Dear non-Solus:

You might be interested in *this thread*.

Victor


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

Curious how you were able to replace the steering wheel. Where did you source an OEM Wood wheel?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Pretty much any modern car built in the last 15 years should be able to hit 200k miles with a little maint and love.

Our 2003 Gti has over 225k on the original unopened motor, clutch, starter, timing chains, etc..


----------



## MilwaukeeDoug (Apr 22, 2014)

*Lots of Miles*

Well gang, as far as I can tell, I may be the record holder at 217,000 miles and counting. It's my daily driver and I put about 25,000 miles a year on, and have no plans to stop anytime soon. I bought my car used at 30,000 miles about 6 years ago, and have loved every minute of it. Mine is a V8 with Dark Cabernet Wine Metallic paint and tan interior. The car is beautiful, even with all the miles. It looks and runs like new. It helps that I work from home, so it's either in the garage or on the road. Eliminates door dings. I had to replace about 4 wheel bearings, 1 fuel pump, 1 wiper motor (probably the fault of a car wash) 1 window motor assembly. Just replaced the 10 year old batteries. The repairs are expensive, but have been rare. Also of course, my share of tires, brakes and timing belts. I have some service done at local VW dealer, whose work is fine but expensive, but most done by a local mechanic who is excellent.

I love this car, and it feels like it's going to serve me for a long time yet. Where else can you drive a Bentley (or a Ventley) for this kind of money?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

How do you drive 25k a year working from home?

Original trans? How many flushes?


----------



## MilwaukeeDoug (Apr 22, 2014)

*Ownership Costs*

I work from home, but am a salesman, so I do spend a fair amount of time on the road.

OK, here is a complete summary of all expenses and repairs. Sorry the spreadsheet didn't copy and paste too well. See the summary at the bottom. Enjoy!!

Description	Date	Repairs	Repairs and Maint	Mileage
Oil Change	1/22/2009 116.98	59,000
Front Left Wheel Bearing NC	6/19/2009 73,906
Rear Brakes	8/20/2009 444.85	74,039
Oil Change	6/19/2009 162.91	73,900
Oil Change Front Brakes	9/1/2009 701.94	80,050
Tires	12/8/2009 990	89,000
Timing Belt Water Pump	3/23/2010 1331.8	95,800
Oil Change	1/23/2010 77.48	89,975
Oil Change	5/22/2010 77	103,586
Oil Change Left Rear Wheel Bearing	7/30/2010	391.93	468.93	110,080
Light Bulb Left Front	12/10/2010	46.18	46.18	122,000
Oil Change	11/13/2010 77.3	120,900
Light Bulb Right Front	12/16/2011	178.46	178.46	
Fuel Pump Tune Up Left Front Bulb	3/22/2011	1024.91	1024.91	129,000
Oil Change	4/9/2011 79.66	130,000
Tires	6/4/2011 1042.25	134,000
Wiper Fuse	1/25/2011 103.11	124,000
Oil Change	8/2/2011 83.22	140,700
Right Front Window Motor	10/20/2011	623.94	623.94	147,000
Oil Change	11/25/2011 92.9	151,400
Right Wiper Motor	12/14/2011	861.33	861.33	152,418
Oil Change	4/24/2012 81.96	160,981
Rear Brakes	7/21/2012 452.62	167,000
Transmission Fluid Change	8/14/2012 210	168,287
Oil Change	9/22/2012 85.08	171,661
Tires	10/12/2012 990.53	173,043
Timing Belt Radiator Flush Seal	10/12/2013 2137	180,031
Oil Change	10/12/2013 77	180,031
New floor mat	5/1/2013	143.6	143.6	
Oil Change	7/3/2013 77.24	191,953
Mass Air Flow Meters	9/19/2013	342.64	342.64	200,000
Wheel Bearing and more	10/16/2013 1100	1,100
Tune Up Oil Change	10/5/2013 360.24	202,400
Tire Repair	10/29/2013	34.84	34.84	
Oil Change	1/18/2014 77.46	210,586
Right Front Wheel Bearing	2/8/2014	449.53	449.53	211,759
Replace Batteries	3/28/2014 610.95	216,133
Oil Change	1/18/2014 77.46	210,586
Rear Brakes	4/24/2014 421.34	216,608
Tires	4/24/2014 992.04	216,608
4097.36	17189.7	

at 217,000 (187,000 miles driven) miles all maint and repair costs of $17,187 came out to 11 cents per mile. At 19 miles per gallon and average cost of $3.50 we get a total gas cost of approx. $9,842 or another 5.2 cents per mile. Purchase price, $30,000 for another 16 cents per mile. Total cost so far 41.2 cents per mile, minus current value.

Doug


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Doug,

Impressive record keeping! 

Given that current IRS mileage reimbursement is 56 cents per mile for driving one's own vehicle for work purposes, I'd say you are well ahead of the game. 

I had been wondering how I was faring driving back and forth to work assignments at that reimbursement rate, but ultimately decided that whatever the cost, it was worth it. Your numbers validate that, beyond the driving experience, it makes financial sense as well. Excellent!

Victor


----------



## Phaeton2nsx (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm at 112k and so far only 3 minor problems have occurred during my ownership
-trunk won't open with button on inside but works fine with the key
-pass rear door doesn't open from inside
-emergency brake cable snapped. 
All minor issues that don't bother me but will address when I take it in. Great car and I'm loving it.


----------



## solar2004 (Oct 25, 2010)

At 200,000 miles and the key fob battery has run flat. I can't get in, even with the spare key, and the keys also do not unlock the car manually in the key hole. Bored of that! Any advice?


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

solar2004 said:


> At 200,000 miles and the key fob battery has run flat. I can't get in, even with the spare key, and the keys also do not unlock the car manually in the key hole. Bored of that! Any advice?


Just replace the key FOB battery should solve your dilemma I would think.

Cantrell


----------



## MilwaukeeDoug (Apr 22, 2014)

*Another thing to look out for*



Cantrellc123 said:


> Just replace the key FOB battery should solve your dilemma I would think.
> 
> Cantrell


Occasionally, as I think others have experienced, my computer has a brain fart, and locks out for a bit. Usually it happens when I first start the car and the display locks out. No stereo, mapping function, climate control etc. Usually it clears itself after awhile, or if I leave the car parked for a bit. But once it happened when I was parked, and the key fob would not work. So naturally I tried to manually open the door with my key. In short, the key wouldn't work, and I didn't know it wouldn't because I never needed to use it. The mechanism was rusted from no lubrication. A locksmith got it working and lubricated it, so all is well now. But for those with older cars, lubricate you locks!

Doug


----------



## lauchiemb (May 10, 2013)

*Update - MOT today*

I am now on 153,000 miles. Today is MOT day on my 56 plate 3 litre diesel. The hand brake is sticking. Other than that, another repair free year.


----------



## MilwaukeeDoug (Apr 22, 2014)

*Still Going*

229,000 miles and counting! Still going strong.

Doug


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

MilwaukeeDoug said:


> for those with older cars, lubricate you locks!


Amen to that



PanEuropean said:


> <B>VW Lock Lubricant</B><br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regards,

Salah


----------



## solar2004 (Oct 25, 2010)

*210,000 miles 336,420 km*

My 2004 W12 is at 210,000 at least, maybe 214,000 but I have not gone outside to check. Lots of things are wrong with it, but the wood trim surrounding the clock fixed itself, which is great. I was quoted a fortune to repair it (dash out etc)
Another huge bill coming up.

I'll try and summarise current problems:

Bonnet release catch broken, so can't open bonnet...
Using a lot of coolant - I get a warning every few months, and have to fill about 1 - 2 L of coolant... usually after some high speed motorway driving
Using more oil than before (also some evidence of oil leaking, but this is not easy to check because of the engine tray.
The oil leak might be the gearbox. I have the gearbox oil changed every year. Car is on 3rd gearbox, and I don't rate this ones chances of many more years.
Left headlight intermittent
Ride height sensor broken (car still goes up and down)
Airbag warning comes on intermittently
Radar cruise control broken
Radio earthed, not much reception
Entire computer reboots after using phone
some rust bubbles on a door - though this should be a warranty as the doors were done a couple of years ago
Noise from the front of the car, could be a pipe hitting a radiator fan
Check engine light on, so probably the vacuum hoses, or could be catalysts - I had the sensors done when the last gearbox was fitted
Needs a full service soon.
Ignition key battery warning comes on a lot, despite changing the batteries in the keys

I had the ignition ECU fail due to water ingress into the passenger footwell a few months ago. This was very expensive

I seem to use a lot of windscreens, I think am on my 5th

tyres and brakes are also used up quickly, its a heavy car.

still goes like a rocket


----------



## LTMAX (Nov 30, 2014)

My 2005 V8 just hit 169,000 miles and has been great. Last few months it started dripping coolant under right side of engine after running for a while and being shut off. Turns out it's the coolant pipe under the oil cooler and I started tackling that repair today, we'll see how long it takes shortly. Already 6 hours in and not even close to half way yet. 

Other than that very big repair, it's been very great to drive and relatively trouble free aside from normal routine maintenance and 2 timing belt replacements. Did have the button for the trunk release stop working, the passenger rear window regulator broke and so did the rear cup holders.

Interior wearing great and aside from the leather on the Drivers seat finally splitting in a few places, it still looks very good. The black paint faded from the FL sun and needed a respray last year but that's to be expected.

Overall, I love the car and it still gets lots of compliments.


----------



## Arocosia (Apr 24, 2013)

Just gone past 138,000 miles and pasenger door latch mechanism is being replaced tomorrow.

Next small item of repair are the exhaust systems housing the catalytic converters which are pre-order from Germany

A very small £2200 if I can be bothered. Presently a menacing minor growl from underneath which fits in quite nicely with it's squat road presence.

Came back late to my car on the retail park on Sunday to find it surrounded by hoodies who apparently meet there occasionally with their Subaru Imprezas et al. I am now an honorary cool member of the hoodies with my tweed jacket and brogues and my car is officially 'sick' as in ultra cool for a 'Dad' driver as well as being sick with the cat converter problem.

One reason for keeping it I suppose.

One of them even had a cleaner engine bay than my Phaeton which was most perturbing although my lower insurance premium more than cancelled this out in point scoring.


Matthew


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Bindaham said:


> Amen to that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still using a puff bottle of powdered graphite that I got in 1982.... seems to have kept my locks frost free since that date.... When it runs out in 2042, I'll buy some of the VW stuff then....


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine has 120,000 kms, and besides the only outstanding issue (besides the airbag fault that was just cleared), is the plastic trim on the bottom of the driver's door (on the outside) is pulling away. Other than that, it is perfect! Not a light on in the dash, and runs beautifully.


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

solar2004 said:


> My 2004 car now at 194,000 miles, or 310,000km... the doors were done last year, and the VW dealer picked up a large proportion on the 12 year bodywork warranty, despite the small print being 12 years or 60,000 miles.... so I was quite pleased with that. It needs another service now, which will also be expensive. The main vent in the dash around the clock has failed, which annoys me. check engine light still on.


Well I perked up when I saw this. What's this about a 12 year corrosion warranty? Is that true in North America as well?

-Jeff


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

Inspiring information, thanks for sharing your detailed records and experience.

-Jeff


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Jeff,

These are the terms of the importer's paintwork and body warranty for some UK Phaetons, as given in the glove-box Owner's Manual. I do not have the equivalent one for the US though.

Chris



*MY2006 Phaeton UK warranty*









content (c) volkswagen


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

n968412L said:


> When it runs out in 2042, I'll buy some of the VW stuff then....


lol, good one :laugh:


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

This thread is great. I'm going to look at a Phaeton w/ 200k tomorrow that needs some TLC and perhaps can be had for song. Good to know there's a least a couple out there that are going strong.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Good luck!

-John


----------



## lauchiemb (May 10, 2013)

*187,000 Miles and it had to go!*

I have just traded in my 2006 3.0 V6 for a identical 2009 one.

List of things that went wrong during 120,000 miles of ownership over 7 years :

1) Front vents never went up and down by themselves
2) Handbrake needed unstuck a few times
3) Tracking always seemed to be out and had to replace drivers front tyre regularly
4) Corrosion that broke the paint surface on both front doors
5) CD player stopped working
6) Cigarette lighter sockets stopped working in the front and in the cubby
7) Boot (trunk) electric cable got trapped
8) Hub cap fell off
9) Bit of trim fell off door handle
10) Long piece of trim came off both front doors
11) DPF became full and needed to have a static burn off (cheap!)
12) Lots of tyres
13 Lots of brake pads

in addition (our fault)

1) broken wing mirror - hit stationary car
2) scraped front wing - hit bollard in a dark car park
3) scraped rear wing - hit bollard in hospital car park
4) Spare wheel has hole in the alloy so is always flat
5) Seats generally grubby, mud covered and sticky - blame three kids and the wife for never cleaning it

After a valet and a wash I think the car will be good for another 60,000 miles

Good luck to the new driver. They will get a bargain!


----------



## imon_2nd (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello, all.

The service manager at Niello VW in Sacramento told me their shop serves four Phaetons, including mine. I asked him if any of the cars were high mileage. He said only one, a W12 with just over 300,000 miles. At slightly under that figure they had to rebuild the engine's top end; valves, etc. Service manager declined to say how much that cost. I'm pretty sure the owner is not on this forum.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm at 169,000 kms now. I bought mine 3 years ago with 118,000 kms. I don't drive it much (my daily driver gets about 40,000 kms a year). Still got that damn TPMS light.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

*800K miles!*

While my 2006 has only about 105K, a couple years ago I cam across an advertisement for a 2004 in New Jersey with over 800,000 miles! I contacted the seller to confirm that it was a typo and was astonished to learn -- no typo! She was listing it for a few thousand dollars. I suggested she contact a VW dealer to see if they'd be smart enough to take it off her hands for use as a very impressive loaner car.


----------



## imon_2nd (Apr 29, 2015)

Hers's a 235,000-mile Phaeton for sale:

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/659284756/overview/


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

lauchiemb said:


> 3) Tracking always seemed to be out and had to replace drivers front tyre regularly


I seem to have this problem on the V10... but the V6 is fairly (comparatively) gentle on tyres. Every time I get the tracking done on the V10 (about once a year) the high rate of wear on the tyre shoulders swaps to the opposite front wheel....


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike, that is a good story!

Almost wish I had that one  I like high mileage cars. Somehow I get a sense of security from the fact that you can even do that with these. I thought my 265,000 mile Volvo was neat but I guess there's a whole other league.

I agree a dealer should have gotten that as a loaner. That would make an excellent impression, especially with most current VW customers having no idea they even make cars like this.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 27, 2009)

zoltan99 said:


> Mike, that is a good story!
> 
> Almost wish I had that one  I like high mileage cars. Somehow I get a sense of security from the fact that you can even do that with these. I thought my 265,000 mile Volvo was neat but I guess there's a whole other league.
> 
> I agree a dealer should have gotten that as a loaner. That would make an excellent impression, especially with most current VW customers having no idea they even make cars like this.


Agreed, zoltan. There is something oddly reassuring about a car that can last and last. Perhaps that is why I'm a keeper. My 97 MB E320 is pushing 220,000 and looks terrific! I'm sure that the NJ Phaeton had some dings inside and out, but a dealer could have fixed her up economically and really made a statement about the VW brand.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, that would've been a great idea! Just goes to show you that even though the Phaeton can be a PITA, they're like a tank!
I used to have a 1997 MB E320. I got her at 11 years old with 140,000 kms on it. Back in April I sold it to a scrap yard for $500. It had 347,421 kms in it. I only sold it because the rear brakes had failed, and the cost to repair them was more that $500.

The day before I sold it:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spacewex (Feb 15, 2016)

*Twin Cities Phaeton*

Your post is from 2013 but I was just wondering if its the same Phaeton I saw in LinoLakes last month Feb 2016. Blue / Green Color ? Up for sale ? I could be very interested based on the service history you mentioned .


----------



## TimBz (Feb 29, 2016)

I am fast approaching 111,000miles on a 2008.

The only things needing repair/replace (other than general wear and tear) was
At 89k A cracked alloy
At 89k Aircon fan stuck and when disassembled and reassembled it was fine.

Things now to be replaced
Front Tyres (last ones are 18000 miles old - down to 3mm)
Power Supply Battery (waiting delivery)

Things needing done before MOT
Swirl Flap Bar (LH Bank) - Engine light is on

Things that I would like done (but not currently an issue)
Brakes as I don't know the manufacturer of the current ones and they squeal a little
LH Vent flap works intermittently.

Still cant complain. This, IMHO, what over-engineering a product does. Provides a long-life quality product. BMW E34 & E39's were another example.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm at 171,400 kms now, and only an airbag light and TPMS light. Still starts!
Still needs a timing belt....

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arocosia (Apr 24, 2013)

Just short of 160,000 miles. Bought it at 96,000 miles and alot of initial work done post purchase.

A couple of problems now that I live with but cannot give him up just yet. Don't see too many 3.2 V6 Petrol owners on here (apart from Arthurgodssake) and never seen a 3.2 in the UK (apart from the meet up and that was Arthurgodsake's car!)

Drove an alternative car for a couple of weeks not too long ago (in same so called 'class') and not a patch on the Phaeton so looking to carry out those repairs to my trusted friend!

Seen the Phideon comments and to be honest would look to keep my Phaeton as a classic car as just can't see the new 'model' being anything less than a considerable step down on all fronts such is VW's direction (at least in Europe all things considered).

Still leave it anywhere and in any location without any damage or envy marks. Cannot say that about any other car I have ever owned.

Matthew


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

I just clicked 144,000 last night! No news to report, everything is A-OK! 

Sent from my Chroma Nexus 6


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Still leave it anywhere and in any location without any damage or envy marks. Cannot say that about any other car I have ever owned.


Curiously enough, someone keyed the paint down the whole side of my old 82k miles black 2003 Chrysler Neon two weeks ago. I doubt that was envy, they just despised it!

In any case, last week it died on the A27 when the auto transmission failed. In the old days a mass-market car was scrapped when the floor fell out. These days a pristine car is scrapped because it's unfashionable... At least I can give the poor thing to a charity to dismantle or crush.

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

*400k km on my 2005 phaeton.*

my 1st 400,000 KM on my phaeton.
no problems so far ! would like to give it a service to keep it for the next 400000km any advice on what to look for or need special attention?


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

284,000 kms now... just the stalling/rough running on warm days.
377,000 kms on my 2011 Jetta TDI sedan. If I can the Jetta to 500k and the Phaeton to 400k I’ll be a happy camper, but I’m not holding my breath on the latter.


----------

